# Kubota L3400



## SodaPop

Okay I need some advise or opinions. I have to buy a tractor soon, and debating between the L3400 or a Mahindra 3316. They will be the HST 4WD with a front loader. Which one?


----------



## urednecku

You are the only one that can answer that for sure. 
Personally, I like my Kubota, I own the M7040, and like it. I know very little about the Mahindra. I looked at one before I purchased the 'bota, but the dealer had not been here very long, and I just had "that feeling"-----they went out of business in about another 6 months.
First I think the dealer is one of the most important choices. IF (and when) you have issues and/or questions, how knowledgeable and pleasant would they be to deal with. And how close/ convenient. 
Next, how do each of them 'feel' to you...which would be more comfortable -to you- to operate for hours and days at at time.

Good luck, & keep us informed!


----------



## Live Oak

Both are good tractors but like urednecku, I lean towards the Kubota for similar reasons and in my opinion, the Kubota tractors are just a small bit more refined in the end production.


----------



## SodaPop

I appreciate both of your responses and you have just sealed the deal. A kubota L3400 it is. Reasons both of you have confirmed my views, and Kubota dealer is only 5 Miles away whereas Mahindra is 45 miles away! Wish me luck! Urenecku, I'm in Central Fl


----------



## urednecku

It's good to have another 'Southerner' in my corner! Good luck with yer new 'Bota, I don't think you'll be sorry with your choice.


----------



## twentynine

Looking at a Kubota L3400 myself. L3400--HST---FEL(quick attach bucket)---4WD---5' Bush hog brand rotary cutter.

I to am comparing to a Mahindra and JD. Like you the mahindra dealer is further away and the only one in the nieghborhood. I have 3 Kubota dealers within 30 minutes of my home, and 4 JD dealers even closer.

Price point you can't beat the Mahindra it comes in a couple K$ than the L3400. But I have no confidence in the one and only dealer, is he going to be there next year?

If you don't mind can you PM me your paying price. 

I am located in South La.


----------



## SodaPop

urednecku said:


> It's good to have another 'Southerner' in my corner! Good luck with yer new 'Bota, I don't think you'll be sorry with your choice.


Am.....Actually I'm a transplanted Northeaster! But what the heck I'm Southerner now! 




twentynine said:


> Looking at a Kubota L3400 myself. L3400--HST---FEL(quick attach bucket)---4WD---5' Bush hog brand rotary cutter.
> 
> I to am comparing to a Mahindra and JD. Like you the mahindra dealer is further away and the only one in the nieghborhood. I have 3 Kubota dealers within 30 minutes of my home, and 4 JD dealers even closer.
> 
> Price point you can't beat the Mahindra it comes in a couple K$ than the L3400. But I have no confidence in the one and only dealer, is he going to be there next year?
> 
> If you don't mind can you PM me your paying price.
> 
> I am located in South La.


I have quote for $20,000 and waiting for a quote from another dealer. What was your quote. Year is 2010!


----------



## twentynine

SodaPop said:


> Am.....Actually I'm a transplanted Northeaster! But what the heck I'm Southerner now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have quote for $20,000 and waiting for a quote from another dealer. What was your quote. Year is 2010!


As equipped L3400, HST, Industrial tires, FEL quick attach bucket, plus 5' medium duty Bushhog brand rotary cutter, $18,955, however I have to add 8.5% sales tax, so it ends up at $20,566- delivered to my door.

I might would be able to get them to toss in a couple filters, maybe a cartridge of grease, but that's about all.


----------



## SodaPop

twentynine said:


> As equipped L3400, HST, Industrial tires, FEL quick attach bucket, plus 5' medium duty Bushhog brand rotary cutter, $18,955, however I have to add 8.5% sales tax, so it ends up at $20,566- delivered to my door.
> 
> I might would be able to get them to toss in a couple filters, maybe a cartridge of grease, but that's about all.


Wow! I do need to shop around then! My quote...... tractor with FEL no bush hog and I have to add 7% sales tax. Brings me to a total of 21,400. 0 down 0 financing for 60 months.


----------



## Live Oak

twentynine said:


> As equipped L3400, HST, Industrial tires, FEL quick attach bucket, plus 5' medium duty Bushhog brand rotary cutter, $18,955, however I have to add 8.5% sales tax, so it ends up at $20,566- delivered to my door.
> 
> I might would be able to get them to toss in a couple filters, maybe a cartridge of grease, but that's about all.


NEVER let the dealer get off without a free baseball cap, coffee mug, and T-shirt. :lmao:


----------



## twentynine

SodaPop said:


> Wow! I do need to shop around then! My quote...... tractor with FEL no bush hog and I have to add 7% sales tax. Brings me to a total of 21,400. 0 down 0 financing for 60 months.


Well I wouldn't get to upset. I was inquiring about price not so much because of good deal/bad deal but because I know that prices vary in accordance to geographical areas.

My wife says I pay cash or I don't get no tractor!

You don't even want to guess at tractor prices up in the north east.


----------



## twentynine

TF Admin said:


> NEVER let the dealer get off without a free baseball cap, coffee mug, and T-shirt. :lmao:


Oh Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I will be sure to ask!


----------



## twentynine

Got to add that I did not play one dealer aginst the other. The local Kubota dealer has a salesman, that I wouldn't by air from if I was drowning. Ya'll know the type, slicked back hair, sittin in his chair catawhompus, lookin at me out the side of his eyes. 

I got a quote from him in regards to a L2800 gear. It was an okay price but since that time I have come to the conclussion that I have always bought just what would get me by. Then a few years later I have to go through it again. Not this time. So I went to the dealer in Baton Rouge, maybe 30 minutes away verses 5 minutes away. Course I know I can still buy my filters and what not from my local 5 minute away dealer. 

The salesman at the BR dealership was a laid back country boy, told me right off that he was giving me the best price first shot out the box, that he did not have another dollar to cut. After reviewing cost I think he was truthful.


----------



## SodaPop

Whats the name of that dealership or better yet their website! Thanks


----------



## twentynine

SodaPop said:


> Whats the name of that dealership or better yet their website! Thanks


M&L Industries

Hang on I'll see if I can get a link.

http://www.mlind.net/


----------



## SodaPop

Well it's a 10 hr drive to Baton Rouge. Am I crazy enough to do that drive to save $900 and get a bush hog to boot? Hmmmm.......... :tractorsm


----------



## twentynine

Well if'n you make the trip let me know.

Salesman's name is Lee.

sending you a PM


----------



## twentynine

Hey sodapop 

What you got going on the tractor today.

I think I took the plunge, called'm this morning told'em I wanted the L3400 hst quick attach bucket and bush hog.

They are suppose to call me in the AM (tuesday) to tell me when they will have the tractor for me. Dang I hope it ain't to long.

Question---- Did you look at Bobcat tractors. they have a 35hp with hst and quick attach tool system loader for a good bit less than a Kubota. Reason I am not serious considering a bobcat is only one dealer anywhere close, and it has a Korean diesel engine a daedong.


----------



## SodaPop

twentynine said:


> Hey sodapop
> 
> 
> 
> I think I took the plunge, called'm this morning told'em I wanted the L3400 hst quick attach bucket and bush hog.
> 
> They are suppose to call me in the AM (tuesday) to tell me when they will have the tractor for me. Dang I hope it ain't to long.


Yeah Baby!!!!!!!!!! I signed the dotted line here Locally, and awaiting delivery.. Check your PM for details!


----------



## twentynine

Hey Sodapop

Put a deposit on mine today. Expected delivery is Friday 26th.


----------



## franny49

I have an L3400 and have been reading that the PTO system is the weak link on these tractors. My tractor currently has a PTO problem sounds like the clutch is slipping on my Woods Bush Hog. I hooked up my tiller and it does the same thing. Guess I will take it the dealer and see what the problem is. Only 120 hours on this machine. Any ideas appreciated


----------



## twentynine

Only idea I have-----

Your doing the right thing, bring it in, have,m fix it.


----------



## urednecku

I'll agree with twentynine, bring it in. I hope it's still under warranty!!


----------



## franny49

Thanks! Today I checked the fluid, it is OK. When you engage the PTO you get the feedback through the electric lever on the fender used to engage it. Not under warranty, however, I think the dealer will do me right.


----------



## SCPOret

twentynine said:


> As equipped L3400, HST, Industrial tires, FEL quick attach bucket, plus 5' medium duty Bushhog brand rotary cutter, $18,955, however I have to add 8.5% sales tax, so it ends up at $20,566- delivered to my door.
> 
> I might would be able to get them to toss in a couple filters, maybe a cartridge of grease, but that's about all.


To heck with them t-shirts and caps - make him throw in a parts manual - much more useful over the long haul.


----------



## jetdog

*Head for Kubota L4300 F*



I am in desperate need for a used Head for a Kubota L4300F. I believe the Kubota P/N is 16429-03040 (bare Head with just freeze plugs and valve guides).

Got my little Kubota L4300F a little hot and blew the gasket but discovered a small crack between the combustion port and a valve, and now desperately trying to find one from a salvage yard or a friend on Tractor Form.:dazed 

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Jetdog
979-236-2108 cell


----------



## SCPOret

*A couple of sources*

I'll check a few sources from work on Monday if there are new ones available anywhere and get back with you. 

Suggest you check West Kentucky Tractor parts (6375 Joppa Landing Road; Kevil, Kentucky 42053 • (270) 462-2191). They handle used Kubota parts (tractor junk yard) I've had good luck with them in the past.

You can also try Gulf South Equipment Sales, LLC; 8343 Hooper Road; Baton Rouge, LA 70811; (800) 462-8118; Local (225) 357-3757


----------



## twentynine

SCPOret beat me to it.

Second vote for Gulf South Eq.. Done business with'em on an old Ford 8n.


----------



## SCPOret

*head part number*



jetdog said:


> I am in desperate need for a used Head for a Kubota L4300F. I believe the Kubota P/N is 16429-03040 (bare Head with just freeze plugs and valve guides).
> 
> Got my little Kubota L4300F a little hot and blew the gasket but discovered a small crack between the combustion port and a valve, and now desperately trying to find one from a salvage yard or a friend on Tractor Form.:dazed
> 
> Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Jetdog
> 979-236-2108 cell


The part number you quoted is correct, but I would need to know the engine serial number to insure it is the correct p/n for your engine. Also that p/n number is superceeded to p/n 19077-03048.
Judging from you area code I would say you are fairly close to me - give me a call at 281-331-3177 (ask for John) when you know the engine serial number an we can determine the correct part number.


----------



## ljeune

*Kubota*



urednecku said:


> You are the only one that can answer that for sure.
> Personally, I like my Kubota, I own the M7040, and like it. I know very little about the Mahindra. I looked at one before I purchased the 'bota, but the dealer had not been here very long, and I just had "that feeling"-----they went out of business in about another 6 months.
> First I think the dealer is one of the most important choices. IF (and when) you have issues and/or questions, how knowledgeable and pleasant would they be to deal with. And how close/ convenient.
> Next, how do each of them 'feel' to you...which would be more comfortable -to you- to operate for hours and days at at time.
> 
> Good luck, & keep us informed!


I too was looking for a good utility tractor for my spread in NC. Looked at a Mahindra at a new dealer locally and could not get anyone to come out and talk to me and I was looking to buy very soon. About a week later the dealer was closed and all the equipment was gone, very glad I did not get involved with him. Went to a Kubota and then John Deere dealer and they were way too high. I finally bought a Kubota B-7200 with 160 hours on it. The Kubota does everything I need it to, mowing, grading, stump pulling and is very fuel efficient. I have owned JD and Farmall but they could not hold up to the Kubota.


----------



## ljeune

You made an excellent choice with the bota, I have owned and worked many tractors and will never own anything else other than a Kubota.


----------



## TravisW

Just purchased a new 2010 model L3400HST w/FEL, R-4 tires, and a new woods HC60C brush hog. Originally started looking at the New Holland T1510 with same accessories, but the Kubota hands down is a better machine I think, and alot better price!. I felt like I got a good deal at a reputable Kubota dealer. Looking forward to getting it and doing some work with it.


----------

